# Pet Sitting Service in Hull and local areas.



## Loyal Pet Services-GY (Oct 17, 2010)

I provide pet sitting in Hull and local areas.

Loyal Pet Services are fully insured to stay with your pets for a few hiurs as well as staying over in the owners own home.

Dogs are usually less stressed in familiar surroundings.

They receive more attention,fuss and longer walks than most kennels can offer.

Our over night pet sitting starts from £35 per night.

We are fully insured and your home has an extra deterrent against burglars.

Visit Loyal Pet Services: Hull,Hedon & surrounding areas

or visit us on Facebook


----------



## waller540 (May 12, 2011)

Have you signed up to Dog Walkers City? It's free!


----------



## Loyal Pet Services-GY (Oct 17, 2010)

I haven't but I will take a look.

Thank you for the suggestion

Kind regards

Ian


----------

